# itunes music transfer



## jonti007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it possible for me to transfer all my music which is on a external disc drive usb to Itunes , I want to do this enbloc not just one folder at a time. That would take forever. Any help please


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The easiest way would be to use Windows explorer. Browse to your USB drive, select all of the folder you want to copy and right click > Copy.

Then go to your boot drive and to this location:
\Documents and Settings\username\My Documents\My Music\iTunes

and paste the folders, using right click > paste.

Restart Itunes and it should load the new folders or I assume it would.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

in the above method you can move the folders to the music library but itunes will not see the music until you click on files - add folders to library in itunes

There is possibly another solution that is similar but a bit faster, if all of your music is in folders within a folder, then make sure your itunes settings says to Copy files to the iTunes Music folder when adding to library. Then just click files - add folders to library and it will move the music from the external to itunes music library and making it available play from itunes at the same time.


----------



## jonti007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I will try these out, many thanks


----------

